

Microjs: an index of javascript micro frameworks - gbaygon
http://microjs.com/

======
ramanujam
It has now become a norm that everyone just drops in jQuery and bootstrap css
for most of their projects while they might just be needing a DOM handler and
a few utility functions. I have nothing against jQuery or Bootstrap. They are
awesome to get things rolling but in most cases there is no necessity to load
huge JS libraries with lots of utility functions which one might not be using.
Not to leave aside the fact that a few third party analytics, tracking, help
desk tools also load/include jQuery in their bloated script.

MicroJS is a good resource. I am wondering how many of the frameworks listed
there are actively developed/maintained. Adding the last commit date
information might be super useful.

~~~
derefr
> there is no necessity to load huge JS libraries with lots of utility
> functions which one might not be using.

I think we really need to see a tracing link-time-optimizer for Javascript
code that can be run as part of an asset pipeline. Dump in your huge JS
library, run your client scripts (with a thorough test suite) to detect what
functions of the big library are or aren't called, then cull off the functions
that aren't when writing out the final "compiled-and-linked" client library.

~~~
revorad
Unless the optimizer made sure that it didn't inadvertently break any cross-
browser compatibility, you would lose one of the biggest benefits of libraries
like jQuery.

~~~
derefr
Right; I imagine library authors would have to adopt some sort of conventional
annotation on functions declaring something like "if you execute any function
in the set {X,Y,Z}, you have to include _all_ of {X,Y,Z}, because they're
cross-platform equivalents for one-another."

------
latch
I started using zepto recently, it's at 7.4k min+gziped, not the 3.3 listed on
this site. Still a super useful site, it might just be slightly out of date.

~~~
madrobby
I'm the author of both MicroJS and Zepto. The sizes are automatically
generated from GitHub when I deploy, usually a couple times per week.

Zepto's size includes only the core library, not additions like Ajax, Touch
and so on, that's where the 3.3k number is coming from.

------
AlexeyMK
Very cool! I'd very much like to be able to sort by popularity, so when I'm
trying to find an off-the-shelf library for something I have a general sense
of what has support in the community.

I've put together a pull request which aims to accomplish this goal at
<https://github.com/madrobby/microjs.com/pull/232>.

------
fuzzythinker
Since the list is so long, an "about" link on top of the page to link to the
bottom would be helpful (eg. I want to find out what constitues as a "micro"
framework - currently it's 5k).

------
sad_panda
It would be nice if I could use a minifying compiler that would strip what I
don't use from JQuery, without having to also organize my JS source in a
compileable form.

------
97s
Thanks for this. Bookmarked so that I can use it for future reference. I am
going to try out some of those one page .js frameworks soon.

------
wahnfrieden
Does Dojo count now with their latest release? They're supposed to have a
"micro kernel" that's something like 3kb now.

~~~
mhansen
Your HTTP headers alone per requested file is probably 1KB - 3KB is still
tiny.

------
martindale
Is the purpose of this site to highlight how easy it is to build your own
framework to suit your needs?

------
elchief
I wonder if it's faster to learn 400 new APIs, or just use ExtJS or Dojo?

------
handzhiev
Great. Some kind of categorization or tagging would be really useful too.

------
z0ot
Wow this is cool. I will definitely use some of those at work ;) thanks!

